# Intrusive thoughts and brain loops



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Do any of you have these? You may not realise this is a part of your OCD as I thought that OCD was just rituals, handwashing etc.

The brain loops- one thought leading into another in a never ending circle in your brain makes the DPD worse. 
Do you obsess over things you wish you'd said to people? Times you didn't assert yourself?
This is a book that helped me in my recovery.
http://www.amazon.com/Imp-Mind-Exploring-Epidemic-Obsessive/dp/0525945628#_
And this book
http://www.amazon.com/Brain-Lock-Yourself-Obsessive-Compulsive-Behavior/dp/0060987111/ref=pd_sim_b_2

Do you have intrusive thoughts?
For example blasphemous thoughts while praying?
Thoughts about hitting a person when they're talking to you, and then worry you are a bad person for thinking this?
Thoughts about harming people that cause you distress?
Intrusive sexual thoughts that upset you?


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

It is interesting that you mention this right now, because I am confronted with intrusive thoughts immensely at the moment. I used to have intrusive thoughts about hurting/killing myself, but fortunately, I got over them.

At the moment, I have intrusive thoughts about not loving my boyfriend. It is hell. I would definitely prefer the thoughts I used to have. These thoughts wake me up in the morning and are still there when I fall asleep. I think them over and over again and never come to a conclusion. I just want them to stop!!!

I will definitely have a look at the books. Do you have any general tipps?


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't really have any tips, apart from reading the books. 
It's all about exposure, and not panicking when you get the thoughts, which makes them worse.


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

violetgirl said:


> Do you obsess over things you wish you'd said to people? Times you didn't assert yourself?
> 
> Do you have intrusive thoughts?
> For example blasphemous thoughts while praying?
> ...


O my gosh, I thought it was just me.


----------



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

kikki said:


> O my gosh, I thought it was just me.


Nope! It's common. You're not alone, trust me. 
Bet you've been really worried about it...

Try and get a hold of those books, you'll feel a whole lot better.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, I'd say my obsessional thinking is one of the main things which aggravates my dissociation. I don't usually have unusual obsessions, I just can get stuck on certain thoughts and it can be difficult to let them go.

I try to treat these obsessions , which has helped the dissociation.


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Mar 10, 2011)

I've had intrusive thoughts for the longest time and thought maybe part of me were evil or something. Some of mine include the thought of hurting others intentionally, even my pets who I love so much, blasphemous thoughts, even not during prayer, sexual thoughts, and much more. They are very troublesome.

I have always been a very obsessive person, and I can't just break an obsession. I have to wait for it to subside if it ever does.


----------

